# last winter was better than this one in michigan



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

wow... im startin to hate this winter with the weather... i love feeling wore out by this time in the winter and im not even close with it warming up so much its starting to get to me a lil now im not gonna complain at all that ive got to get my play time in on the snowmobile..... any body else feel the same way?


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

definitely feel the same way. We have had 28 inches so far less than the 36 we had at this point last year, but still far ahead of an average pace. We usually get 34-41 inches southburbs/northburbs. not complaining, but sure would love another 20 inches separated into 10- 2 inch snowfalls and several half inchers to go salt. What's the average for your area in michigan and where are you now?? Don't worry it is only January. We got 2 snow events in april last year!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Around here it is usually 80"-100" average, we have gotten some snow, but it is the current weather that is exciting, mid 30s and it is going to be like this for at least 2 weeks, I have nothin else to do right now!


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

I no the feeling of nothing to do really the other day i was bored enough to wash n wax the truck then decided it would blow some time to reorganize my tool box its a 53 in snap on box 20 drawers total and every single one is filled


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i am board out of my mind, but i am very happy i bought a salt spreader or i would have no money too


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

you guys need a day job....lol


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Imagine if the rest of winter maintains these current temps ...?
Great time to search craigslist for snow equipment....


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

Turf Commando;962766 said:


> Imagine if the rest of winter maintains these current temps ...?
> Great time to search craigslist for snow equipment....


because ? everyone will sell their equipment in feb? makes sense to me..:laughing:

wait unitil june...


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

yea, re-siliconed countertop backsplash and sink yesterday, hung up new bird feeder and started dusting around the house, bout the time I take on a job it'll snow!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i think were suppose to get a storm in feb


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

im going back to landscaping, staking up a nice 90' long 6' heigh boulder wall starting Tuesday. It will make me more money then plowing will.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ajslands;964563 said:


> i think were suppose to get a storm in feb


It better be snow. Well I wondered when will we get real snowstorm because I can't wait try my #2 plow rig with huge 8'6 plow.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bored here as well!! Decided to start putting plans together to remodel the famly room. Getting some foam blown in the walls, im putting in new windows and a new slider, redoing our wood burning fireplace into a gas fireplace with fireglass, and redoing the brick surround on the fireplace and putting up marble. Im sure it will start snowing like mad as soon as I get things ripped apart!!!
What a boring winter so far!!!


----------



## motorbreath (Dec 8, 2007)

This is about the lamest winter I can remember, a whole 42" so far, about half of this time last year. I think the girlfriend is praying for snow too, she says I'm getting annoying.


----------

